
Jared Kushner’s Testing Plan “Went Poof into Thin Air” - jmount
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/07/how-jared-kushners-secret-testing-plan-went-poof-into-thin-air
======
SrslyJosh
> Most troubling of all, perhaps, was a sentiment the expert said a member of
> Kushner’s team expressed: that because the virus had hit blue states
> hardest, a national plan was unnecessary and would not make sense
> politically. “The political folks believed that because it was going to be
> relegated to Democratic states, that they could blame those governors, and
> that would be an effective political strategy,” said the expert.

How is this different from murder?

~~~
dilap
It's conjecture from an anonymous source. I wouldn't take it too seriously.

~~~
threeseed
Not sure if you know how journalism works but almost everything is based on
anonymous sources since they fear reprisal.

Most journalistic entities will corroborate sources before publishing.

~~~
dilap
It's actually a recent phenomenon to rely on anonymous sources as a matter of
course, and the stories end up being wrong all the time. E.g. NYT reporting on
WMDs leading up to Iraq war, the Guardian's report that Manafort visited
Assange in the Ecuadorian embassy (and a gazillion other Russiagate non-
stories)...

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/18/public-editor/the-risk-
of...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/18/public-editor/the-risk-of-unnamed-
sources-unconvinced-readers.html)

~~~
threeseed
So your claim is that up until 2003 journalists were routinely revealing the
sources they base stories on ?

That's so patently ridiculous so some evidence on your part would be useful.
Because we know that many of the biggest stories of all time e.g. Watergate
(1972) relied on anonymous whistleblowers.

~~~
dilap
No, that's not my claim.

------
mcguire
" _While it’s unclear whether Kushner himself played a role in the
acquisition, improper procurement of supplies “is a serious deal,” said a
former White House staffer. “That is appropriations 101. That would be not
good.”_ "

Government acquisition is an enormously complicated process, and that
statement is completely true. "Not good" is an understatement; this kind of
thing can get government employees fired and cost contractors millions of
dollars.

" _But the million tests, some of which were distributed by the Federal
Emergency Management Agency to several states, were of no help. According to
documents obtained by Vanity Fair, they were examined in two separate
government laboratories and found to be “contaminated and unusable.”_ "

And that would be why. Procurement fraud is an enormous problem that gets
people killed. (The corruption of the system even with current procurement
controls is bad enough, but do remember the Civil War vendors selling rotten
meat to the Army.)

As for the rest of the allegations in the article, if any of it is true then
this is likely to be the worst scandal in the history of the United States.

